# Moving to Auckland :)



## Gary F

Hi,

I have just been offered a new job in auckland City paying $60,000+ bonus. Is this enough to live on in auckland ?

I have never visited before so would like to know if anyone could give me some advice on areas close to the city to live in and areas to avoid. 

I love eating out and love music so ideally I'd be looking for somwhere with little cafés or bistros etc. 

Is there a large expat community ?

If anyone could give me some pointers I'd be extremely grateful. I'll be travelling alone so it would be great to meet new people 

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## escapedtonz

Gary F said:


> Hi, I have just been offered a new job in auckland City paying $60,000+ bonus. Is this enough to live on in auckland ? I have never visited before so would like to know if anyone could give me some advice on areas close to the city to live in and areas to avoid. I love eating out and love music so ideally I'd be looking for somwhere with little cafés or bistros etc. Is there a large expat community ? If anyone could give me some pointers I'd be extremely grateful. I'll be travelling alone so it would be great to meet new people  Thanks, Gary


Could you live on the equivalent £ salary in Glasgow or Edinburgh city ?
I'd advise you not to count on the bonus just in case it doesn't happen or you / the company doesn't achieve the results. You'll not be eligible for the first year anyway - most likely.

$60k isn't a lot in Auckland. It's an expensive city for sure. I'd say reckon on min 25% higher living costs than what your used to, however it all depends where you live and what things you can't live without. 
Eating out / going out lots is going to hammer your budget.
No idea what you are like with money but I don't think I could manage on that salary.


----------



## Gary F

*Expensive*

Thanks for your reply. I was under the impression a single person could easily love in that. 

I've had a look at the cost of living and some things are less than Glasgow/Edinburgh so I thought it would be fine. 

Thanks
Gary


----------



## escapedtonz

Gary F said:


> Thanks for your reply. I was under the impression a single person could easily love in that. I've had a look at the cost of living and some things are less than Glasgow/Edinburgh so I thought it would be fine. Thanks Gary


I'd be very sceptical. 
We too thought the cost of living in NZ would be around about the same as UK given that some things seem cheaper and some things more expensive but the reality is the majority of goods and services are more expensive and I'd say the cost of living for us rose 15% and that didn't include rent.
When we came here we were renting out our UK 5 bed house for a grand a calendar month. An older similar house of far less quality here in Wellington can cost from $500 to $1000 a week. We've had our share of expensive rentals and now pay a more reasonable $550 a week but the house is 20 years old, cold and tired with no double glazing, decent heating or proper insulation. That's around $2800 a calendar month so equivalent of £1400.

The only things that are cheaper (that matter at least) are costs to run a vehicle, public transport, LCD tv's and some other electronics ......erm I'm struggling now!


----------



## Kimbella

Gary F said:


> Thanks for your reply. I was under the impression a single person could easily love in that.
> 
> I've had a look at the cost of living and some things are less than Glasgow/Edinburgh so I thought it would be fine.
> 
> Thanks
> Gary


It definitely depends on how you are with money, in general, I think. We are a family of 3 (2 adults, plus a 13 year old), plus an added teenager (15) every other weekend; 3 cats, 3 chickens, and 2 beehives, who manage just fine on a budget of $68k in Christchurch (whose cost of living is currently neck to neck with Auckland). We get $41 a week in tax credit from IRD, and no other sort of govt assistance of any sort. My husband's business and our savings does allow us a very comfortable buffer IF we started living outside our set means--but we have not needed to do that, despite the rising costs of the last few years. Our rent is $450 per week (much higher than the mortgage we previously had, but we're getting more (comfort and quality of house) in rent than we would if buying in the current real estate market). I don't do much in the way of super budgeting, but we do own all of our recreational items outright (freehold): jet-skis, jet-boat, car, SUV, etc. The only floating debt we carry is a credit car for overseas vacations, which when used is paid off as quickly as possible. I have taken the time to find the best deals on power, gas, phone/internet, and do most of the cooking at home, although we do go out to eat or have take out at least 2 to 3 meals a week (sometimes more or less). I, personally don't know that you would struggle as a single person on that budget, as aside from your rent, you wouldn't have immediate debts eating into it. I never feel worried about our annual income, and we're an additional 2, with just an extra $8k coming in per year than what you would make. I'd suggest moving in with friends and family before you move here to save every single dollar you can so that when you hit the soil, you can purchase outright a used vehicle, and decent used household items to fill your abode. My personal opinion is that staying out of credit debt (of any sort) is the surest way to manage on a decent, mid-range salary such as yours. Budget for the exorbitant power bills of winter since the houses in NZ are garbage when it comes to holding in heat/holding out cold, set aside a savings account to put weekly $$$ aside for insurance and vehicle registration payments, and you won't be caught unfunded when they come due. 
Our annual income allows me to remain home to oversee the household and primary child rearing, budgeting, shopping, cooking, etc. We travel semi-regularly, just returned from a Sydney trip over the school holidays (2 adults/2 teens), have another trip for just the adults already bought and paid for over New Years; I travel to California every other year, the next trip the whole family will be coming with me; can afford to send our daughter to every Scouting NZ camp that has happened over the last 2 years; purchased 'second best' tickets for The Eagles (front row was sold out!), Paul Simon and Sting, and the summer concert series of Heart, Three Dog Night & Foreigner. We're flying to Auckland in about 4 weeks with our two teens to see Cirque du Soleil's Totem, and while in Sydney saw the theatrical production of The Lion King. None of this has put us in debt as we save wisely where we can so that we can splash out when we want...

So, I guess it depends on how you already manage/budget, and what you'd be spending your money on upon your arrival here...


----------



## toadsurfer

If you're young and single you could easily get a flat or house share which would greatly reduce rent and would also be good way of meeting people. Bills are often included too. If you did that, 60k is more than enough to live off comfortably in Auckland as long as you are not silly with money. 

Ponsonby is a good area for bars music and places to eat but most of the areas surrounding the city centre are good places to live. The north shore is lovely but better for young families etc. I'd avoid living in the cbd.


----------



## inhamilton

toadsurfer said:


> If you're young and single you could easily get a flat or house share which would greatly reduce rent and would also be good way of meeting people. Bills are often included too. If you did that, 60k is more than enough to live off comfortably in Auckland as long as you are not silly with money.


I agree with this. Not only is $60k higher than the average for a single young person, it is higher than the average kiwi salary full stop. Whether it's enough to live on depends largely on your expectations. Do you want to pay $70-80 per month for Sky Television, for example? Do you want your own flat, or do you want to flat with others? (as toadsurfer said, this makes a big difference) It's a great idea for someone new to the country to house share with others because you quickly meet people, not only the people you are flatting with, but their friends as well. You may also find your salary increasing with more experience. Anyway, being single, it's not a disaster if it doesn't work out. If nothing else, it'll be an adventure. Follow your instincts  That's what I reckon.

I think it's hard to recommend areas etc without knowing you. You'll soon get the feel of the city once you're here. Auckland has a very large expat community. I think I read (but don't quote me on this) that 20-25% of all people living there weren't born in NZ. The expat community is largely made up of Brits, Chinese, Indian, Pacific Islanders and South African.


----------



## DavidTom

Auckland is a Beautiful City, Now a days very populated City as per New Zealand Other City.
Auckalnd is little bit expensive than wellington . Best place to live around the CBd.

I hope , You will movet o NZ..


----------

